# Alaska Airlines cheap airfare to Hawaii



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2008)

Got this in an email today:

http://www.alaskaair.com/as/WebSpecials.asp?CID=WHA_IN_071508_WebSpecials

Pretty great rates, if you can use them.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 15, 2008)

dave:  that was nice to post those!  We are already in Kauai, but I'm sure alot of Tuggers out there will take notice.

Have a question about Kauai Beach Villas--we went by them in our Marriott shuttle to pick up Hilton guests.  How many villas are there and what percent have ocean views???


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a map.  Buildings G and H have dead-on ocean views (excepting G-2, G-4, and G-6).  

http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2008)

As the map shows (Thanks, Vacationtime1!) there are eight buildings.  But only seven are timeshares.  Building H is all private ownership, so it doesn't count.  The only ocean view units are on the mauka side of Buildings F & G, with G having better views, only because it's closer to the water, and unobstructed.  Each building has three floors, so as I count it, there are 30 units that I'd consider oceanview.  And there are something like 120 units in the complex.  So thats, what? 25%?  Give or take.

Consider, too, that there are three sizes of unit there.  1br 1ba, 1br 2ba, and 2br 2ba.  Of the three view types, (ocean view, lagoon view, and garden view) I believe all the 1br 1ba units are garden view - that's facing away from the complex, so is basically "parking lot" view.  The 1br 2ba units come in both lagoon view and ocean view.  Same for the 2br 2ba units.

But since these are floating weeks, you aren't locked into staying in your own unit.  The class of unit you own determines which units you can stay in, and the day of the week you check in determines which of those unit types you're eleigible to request.  As I mentioned before, G5 is aruguably the best oceanview unit, and it's a Saturday check in.  If you check in on Friday or Sunday, you won't stay in G5.  You technically CAN upgrade to a larger/better view unit, if they're available when you check in, but I think it costs about $30 per day for that.  And I don't know how many oceanview weeks go unused.

If you're considering buying at KBV, especially resale, then get the unit number being sold, and check what view type the resort considers that unit to be.  That will clue you in to what you can stay in.  I own two units there:  D20, (EOY Odd), a 1br 2ba lagoon view, and F5, (EOY Even), a 1br 2ba oceanview.  I make a good reservation with D20, (a holiday week, or whatever), then a week or so later I deposit it with RCI to exchange.  But when I made my reservation there with F5 for this Thanksgiving week, I specifically asked for a Saturday check in, and requested unit G5.  I got it.  They're pretty easy folks to work with, and I'm a pretty happy camper.

Hope this helps, Cathy.  Ask anytime if you have other questions.  JackandSara own there, too, and know the place very well - they've been a great help to me.  And of course, once DeniseM gets back, she'll be a wealth of information about the place.

Enjoy your trip!  We're not that far behind you...  

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloha,
I put my reply in the Wyndham forum
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76673
Jack


----------



## Mimi (Jul 17, 2008)

I got really excited until I realized the flights were one-way! What a tease. :hysterical: 



BMWguynw said:


> Got this in an email today:
> 
> http://www.alaskaair.com/as/WebSpecials.asp?CID=WHA_IN_071508_WebSpecials
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 17, 2008)

Mimi said:


> I got really excited until I realized the flights were one-way! What a tease. :hysterical:



Mimi, I hope you meant the tease was the airline, not me.  

Dave


----------



## Mimi (Jul 17, 2008)

The airline's *one-way *fares, of course :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## janjozeff (Jun 27, 2011)

Alaska has recently expanded their routes to Hawaii. Hawaiian Airlines has expanded routes to the US mainland, including a direct Maui to Las Vegas flight, as well as adding new direct flights to Japan and South Korea later this year.


----------

